# Ottawa BluesFest July 08-19



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Most of the lineup for the Bluesfest was announced today with more acts being announced between now and July. It is a stunning and stellar lineup this year. Check out their website:

http://www.ottawabluesfest.ca/en/

If you are coming, stop by the Ottawa Blues Society tent and say hello. I expect to be there most days - being to coordinator of volunteers for the blues society - NOT the Bluesfest.

Brian


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Will definitely do Brian. It's been a while since we've gotten festival tickets. During our blues cruise trip, we made some new friends and have decided to make it a sort of a cruisers reunion for us.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

KISS ??? Ludacris ??? Stone Temple Pilots ???


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> KISS ??? Ludacris ??? Stone Temple Pilots ???


Maybe they've all got the blues ? :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of those bands are FAR from what I consider to be even loosely-connected to the blues, but hey! it's still a stellar lineup! I wish I could go.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

So the lawn chair festival is back for another year.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

That's one wild line up. Loreena McKennet, Live, Kiss, etc. Weird.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Hmmm. I see there's some corporate sponsors but it seems to me that's a huge lineup of major entertainers. I didn't think the Ottawa festival was that financially established or had an attendance history to support this lineup. I certainly hope they do. Also good to have it in July instead of June.
I can't make it but I hope this event is a huge success.

Kiss?


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

It's about time that they called it a classic rock festival it seems to me. Kiss and Styx are hardly the blues as I know it. Still, its a great event for the city.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

They're all cover bands lol 

Well, being that blues is the foundation of rock... Anything goes! But Loreena McKennitt?! (Love her but not quite the same audience...)

TODAY'S LINEUP!

STONE TEMPLE PILOT with opening act: Loreena McKennitt!!

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Hmmm. I see there's some corporate sponsors but it seems to me that's a huge lineup of major entertainers. I didn't think the Ottawa festival was that financially established or had an attendance history to support this lineup. I certainly hope they do. Also good to have it in July instead of June.
> I can't make it but I hope this event is a huge success.
> 
> Kiss?


Quite the opposite. This festival is one if not the biggest in Canada. It has big sponsorship and can probably book any A list band it chooses. The support for it is staggering with one-nite attendance exceeding 30,000 on a few occasions over the years. The festival is 15 years old now and has carved out a place for itself on the international stage as well as the local.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's going to take me a month to figure out who I want to see.... I keep finding performers....

Blue King Brown..

Punch Brothers... Chris Thile is amazing 


may have to cash in my beerbottle collection


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Hubert Sumlin has been on my wish list for years!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Massive line-up. About as long as the massive line-ups that will be at the Johnny-on-the-spots


----------

